# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Bánh xèo ngon ngon!!!Giao tận nơi

## nguyen_khoi381

Bánh xèo ngon ngon giao hàng tận nơi!!!

“Bánh xèo Ba Híu” có thể được xem là một hệ thống kinh doanh dịch vụ giao hàng bánh xèo truyền thống đầu tiên của thị trường ẩm thực Việt Nam. Không giống như một số chuỗi nhà hàng ẩm thực truyền thống khác, “Bánh xèo Ba Híu” mong muốn mang hương vị ẩm thực dân gian đến gần với mọi người hơn và phát huy tối đa nét đẹp văn hoá ẩm thực Việt Nam.



Bánh xèo nấm linh chi thật hấp dẫn
Bánh xèo là món ăn đặc trưng cho phong cách giản dị của người miền Nam với sự khoáng đạt và hào sảng trong nguyên liệu chế biến: mọi nguyên liệu đều có thể dùng để chế biến bánh xèo, dân dã có một vài loại nấm dại, vài con tép bạc, thịnh soạn có hải sản, các loại thịt và rau giá, bánh xèo ngon phải có vỏ giòn, thơm mùi bột gạo và béo vị nước cốt dừa. Một ít bột nghệ cho vỏ bánh thêm màu, thêm hấp dẫn và “bắt mắt”. Một ít hành lá cho hương bánh thêm “bắt mũi” và dĩ nhiên , món cuối cùng là nước mắm ớt chua ngọt càng làm vị bánh thêm đậm đà . Bánh xèo được bày trên mâm thì phải có rau ăn kèm. Người miền Nam thích dùng lá cải bẹ xanh non để gói bánh thay vì các loại rau xà lách, vị hăng hăng của cải bẹ xanh non sẽ làm tăng thêm khẩu vị của bánh. Ngoài ra thì thêm một ít húng quế, một ít rau thơm, một ít dấp cá và các loại rau quanh vườn như: đọt bằng lăng, đọt chiết,lá cách , lá lụa… càng làm cho món bánh xèo thêm lạ miệng, một món ăn dân dã tuyệt vời!



Bánh xèo củ hủ dừa thật bắt mắt
Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức nhiều các loại bánh xèo khác nhau như bánh xèo bông điên điển, bánh xèo bông thiên lý, bánh xèo nấm linh chi, bánh xèo củ hủ dừa , bánh xèo thịt vịt và còn có gỏi cuốn tôm thịt Nam Bộ ….




Gỏi cuốn tôm thịt

- Chất lượng sản phẩm:
Qua quá trình hơn 10 năm kinh doanh Bánh xèo, hiện nay món bánh xèo của chúng tôi đã đạt được độ thơm ngon, đặc biệt với 1 hương vị rất riêng nhờ vào bí quyết pha bột và bí quyết chiên bánh. Bánh xèo luôn thơm ngon và rất ít dầu mỡ.
Tôm, thịt, nấm và rau làm bánh xèo đều là những thực phẩm tươi và được lựa chọn và sơ chế kỹ.
Đặc biệt rau: Bánh xèo Ba Híu có nhiều loại rau vườn do chúng tôi tự trồng. Và tất cả rau xanh ăn sống đều được xử lý bằng ozon rất đảm bảo vệ sinh ATTP.




Hệ thống làm rau sạch được xử lý bằng ozon
- Chất lượng dịch vụ:
Chúng tôi có đội ngũ nhân viên giao hàng rất nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, và sẵn sàng đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách mọi lúc mọi nơi.
Bên cạnh đó, chúng tôi có những thùng chuyên dụng đảm bảo vận chuyển bánh đi xa không bể nát và vẫn còn ấm nóng.

Và bánh xèo Ba Híu - Dịch vụ Bánh xèo giao hàng tận nhà đầu tiên tại TP.HCM sẽ mang đến cho gia đình bạn những chiếc bánh xèo nóng giòn, thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng.



- Dịch vụ đặc biệt:
Chiên bánh xèo tại chỗ: dành riêng cho quí khách nào đặt hàng trên 200   cái bánh xèo. Và có yêu cầu chiên bánh tại chỗ (chúng tôi sẽ đi khảo sát mặt bằng trước).
Hãy đến với chúng tôi vì sự ‘chất lượng - uy tín - tận tâm’.
Để đảm bảo cho sự ‘chất lượng - uy tín - tận tâm’ của chúng tôi bạn hãy gọi trước 3 đến 4 giờ để đặt hàng.
Địa chỉ: 133A Nơ Trang Long, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh.
 Website:Bánh xèo | Bánh xèo Ba Híu
 Email: nhan_banhxeo@yahoo.com.vn.
Điện thoại đặt bánh:  (08) 38 78 63 69

----------

